# Blue Mystic - Gettin' Sideways!



## Vegs (Jan 1, 2009)

Here goes my very first grow journal. From this experience I hope to learn new tricks from others in the community and enhance my skills as well as meet and share experiences with other members.

*Strain:* 

Blue Mystic (Nirvana)
Pedigree: Blueberry X Skunk
Flowering: 7-9 Weeks
Plant Height: Short - Mostly Indica
Stoned or High? Stoned - Indica Body Buzz
Difficulty: Experienced
*Setup:*

10 Tray Ebb n Flow system
400w HPS (Full Spectrum Bulb)
25w T5 Fluorescent fixture
265 CFM Blower known as 'squirrel cage' fans with Y-split
Small Clip-on Fan
Carbon Can Filter
*Nutrients & Liquids:*

3 Part Mix General Hydroponics
Kool Bloom
Distilled Water
 
I just planted 3 freshly plucked seeds of one pheno that displayed dark blue to purple hues and was tall and healthy while I planted 7 seeds of the second pheno which displayed dark purple to almost black hues but short and stout. 

My setup is also kind of weird as you can see from the three photo's below. I am using my light at the side versus the more traditional approach of mounting above the plants. This was mainly needed due to height constraints. This does lend itself toward a dark spot on the opposite sides once plants get taller and the need for short growing plants or a lot of LST. However, I have one 25w T5 Flouro in that spot/side and plan to add a few more in due time to help brighten up that side. 

I have separated the growing chamber from the light chamber with 1/4 inch non-UV glass and also pull separate ventilation for each to keep the room nice and cool. Mylar wraps the entire interior to help increase light reflection. I need as much as I can get. All in all, surprisingly enough my babies do not grow sidways...just a little lean to the light. 

I sprout my seeds directly in the rockwool plugs and hydroton. No paper towels or other techniques here. As you can see, I offset each plug away from the light source because later on I will bend and prune each one toward to light to get more branch growth.

Currently, I am on a 18/6 light cycle with 3 - 15 minute feeding intervals. I am only using plain distilled water till I get seedlings.

Hopefully I learn some new tricks and secrets from everyone as well as hopefully help others in their grows. Cheers!


----------



## Vegs (Jan 1, 2009)

In this thread I posted the two pictures of the 2 separate pheno's I mentioned earlier. Enjoy! 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35882


----------



## Tater (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice micro grow setup you got there.  You planning on growing 12/12 straight from seed or are you going to veg for a bit?  If you are going to veg might I suggest you use a screen (like you mentioned in the hemp goddess' thread).  It would eliminate that dark spot and could make for a damn cool grow.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*goodluck ,,,,im just coming to harvest with blue,mystic :hubba: turning out to be avery plesant smoke :48:*


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 7, 2009)

This is going to be a cool grow Vegs   Your going to have to turn your plants every day so they grow stright or even twice a day. How tall is your grow space? That is going to have a huge part on your grow. If you have say two and a half feet, you should veg for 18/6 for two weeks and then 12/12 just to get the most height you can get  Am going to be watching this one. This is going to be a crazy. I wish you all the luck you may need a lot because I have some odd thoughts on this one :aok:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

hopefuly as pleasant as you UK :hubba:


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 7, 2009)

feel the love in here!


----------



## Vegs (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, no doubt =)



> You planning on growing 12/12 straight from seed or are you going to veg for a bit? If you are going to veg might I suggest you use a screen (like you mentioned in the hemp goddess' thread). It would eliminate that dark spot and could make for a damn cool grow.



I was planning on running 18/6 for 4 weeks till flower then switch to 12/12. However, I'm on day 6 and still no beans have popped. I'm thinking the temps are too low inside for germination. I may have to resort to a method I'm not a fan of and that's germinating in a cup of water till the seeds crack or in a towel. I'll give them a few more days then replace with other Blue Mystic beans or my new Super Silver Haze.

The sideways screen on a 45 degree angle is definitely something I can use with Indica's. When I grow a Sativa variety like SSH I'm going to have to get rather creative with LST and pruning to make that happen in my less then 3 foot vertical space.



> This is going to be a crazy. I wish you all the luck you may need a lot because I have some odd thoughts on this one



Right on bro! I've grown two cycles in this area already and have the space down to a science but with Sativa's I'm going to have to get really creative. Thanks for the idea of rotating my plants...I never thought of that.



> goodluck ,,,,im just coming to harvest with blue,mystic  turning out to be avery plesant smoke



I have to be honest...I've had my hands in the cookie jar and have sampled my fair share of all three pheno's from the recent harvest. You're right...it's mellow, doesn't stink too much, and looks really pretty. I'm sure it will get better after some curing. However, it's nothing that's putting me in on my arse. I'm hoping AK48 or Aurora Indica will do just that.


----------



## Vegs (Jan 8, 2009)

I went in today with a pair of tweezers and pulled out all 10 beans to find out none sprouted or were even cracked. So I replace all 10 with 5 beans from each pheno. I also increased the temps to facilitate germination. The clock starts over...


----------



## Vegs (Jan 11, 2009)

I have one sprout I can clearly see the white arc about to pop out from the surface! I'm hoping more will follow shortly!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

sounds like a very interesting grow vegs  Will be watching along and learning, thanks for sharing


----------



## Vegs (Jan 13, 2009)

Well it's day 5 and I have 7 sprouts. The other three I'm not so sure about. But just in case I put 5 seeds in a cup to play with the technique before applying it to my SSH or Mazar X Afghan beans. 18 hours later those 5 beans are swollen and three are ready to get in the game, if needed.


----------



## Tater (Jan 14, 2009)

I love watching sprouts pop.  They grow up so darn fast sniff...


----------



## Vegs (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh yeah... 

The glass of water to pop seeds is a snap (not that I thought it was going to be)! The 5 beans that were soaking swollen up and most cracked open. They were easy to spot because of the white bulges from the cracks along the side. This was nice because it especially made it easy to sift through the ones that did not crack open. 

I planted 3 of the cracked beans so now I should have 10 to choose from later on. Although three will always be a week behind their fellow neighbors, I'll have to wait a bit before introducing nutrients too not burn the young tender sprouts.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats on the soon-to-be-seedlings. I'm sure they'll live happy lives under your care and attention. And you have SSH beans?? I've read a little about that strain and apparently the high is suer amazing! Too bad it's such a long flower though, I've read up to 16 weeks... crazy.

Anyways, I hope to see some pictures uploaded soon.


----------



## Vegs (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm crossing my fingers for a 11-12 week flowering cycle for the SSH beans. =)


----------



## Vegs (Jan 24, 2009)

It's day 7 for the second round of beans I planted and those 7 sprouts are looking healthy except for 2 which I am not so sure about. The third round of beans which were soaked in the cup have sprouted so they are at day 1. I know it's a debacle but I need to fill-up the real estate. Looks like I may have to veg for an extra week to 5 total to accommodate for the late comers. <shrug> Bigger buds for those older ones I presume. =)

Here's a pic of those 7 sprouts. There's really nothing exciting going on here... I just recently added some FloraGro & FloraMicro to the party in a very low amount too not shock the kids. I actually use almost 70% less then the manufacturer recommends overall to avoid burning.


----------



## Vegs (Feb 7, 2009)

Day 16/10 (round 2 beans/round 3 beans) and it's time to do some LST and pruning. 

Once you see the two pictures you'll see why I offset each rockwool plug from the very start. I tie down each plant once their 6th or 7th set of leaves show as well as top each one. I'm shooting for 6-8 main stalks from each plant to save on vertical growth and increase yield. You'll also noticed I drilled three holes in the sides of each container to help with holding up or moving mature branches as well as LST. They are just big enough to thread some common craft thread through.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool setup Vegs.  Ive grown the Blue Mystic and the AK48 and I must say the BM is great but the AK is Amazing.  Good luck!

And I think fresh seeds need about 30 days to sit before you germ them.  Maybe that has something to do with the weird germ rates.


----------



## Vegs (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks...I'll be doing AK48 next and then SSH once this grow is over.



> And I think fresh seeds need about 30 days to sit before you germ them. Maybe that has something to do with the weird germ rates.



I think you're right on the money. My thought was the fresher out the bud the better chances for rapid sprouting but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Vegs (Feb 11, 2009)

Day 24/17

Here are two pics of how well the plant that we topped and did some LST on a week or so ago. It's coming along well with 8 main shoots, most of which you can see in the shot from above. 

Notice how I had to cut off one of the fan leaves to make way for light to get down to the small soon to be main shoots? As much as I hate to cut a sugar producing vessel, I find that I always end up cutting one set of fingers out of the way once the leaves start to reposition themselves after being tied down.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2009)

wow they are looking healthy! nice bushes!!!


----------



## Vegs (Feb 20, 2009)

Day 35/28

Switched to 12/12 and the youngsters are looking healthy. 

Below are some updated pics of the plant we have been following all along. I also included a picture of another plant, same age as the older batch (35 days or 5 weeks old) but is significantly smaller but still healthy. If my memory serves me correctly, if the lil tyke turns out to be a female she should be short but stout with dark purple foliage and yummy fruity/cheesy smelling buds!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 20, 2009)

*looking good :aok:*


----------



## Vegs (Feb 23, 2009)

I have good news! The plant we have been following all this time is indeed a female. See the first two pictures on the left hand side shown in my last post above. It should be fun following this one plant from start to finish. Unfortunately, I cannot determine if I have any more girls...yet!


----------



## JBonez (Feb 23, 2009)

awesome grow vegas! just ordered my Blue mystic and bubblecious from nirvana, cant wait, keep us posted brotha!


----------



## Vegs (Mar 8, 2009)

Right on bro...I have been thinking about the Bubblecious myself. Let me know how that pans out.


----------



## Vegs (Mar 8, 2009)

Day 51/43  <>  Flowering 8/1

A lot has been going on this past week and a half. I had to kick the last bit of late blooming' fellas out of the roost bringing my total head count to 4 lovely ladies. I've spread them out a bit to allow them some elbow room as well tied down a few main stalks down at a 45 degree angle toward the light to further fill out empty real estate.

That picture of the short but bushy plant we talked about earlier turned out to be a male. =( But as I said before, the plant closer to you in the latest picture shown below is the one we have been flowing all along and is a female. =)

I haven't seen any signs of purple like I have before so let's cross our fingers and see if I can pop a cheese-like or purple Skunk pheno similar to a previous Blue Mystic grow.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

*looking excellent ,,nice bushes :48:*


----------



## Vegs (Mar 22, 2009)

Day 64 <> Flowering 21

Here are the girls at day 21 into flowering. They are looking healthy with thumb sized nugs. Unfortunately there are still no signs of any purple pheno's. At this point I am sure I won't be so lucky. I started using the liquid Kool Bloom this week along with my tiered nute schedule.


----------



## Vegs (Mar 28, 2009)

Day 71 <> Flowering 28

The 4 sisters are looking well 28 days into flowering. I had to start to rotate the one in the far back to the corner and 180 degrees to get some even lighting due to smaller less developed colas. I may be harvesting early judging by the close-up pic of one of the main colas. Each top is starting to get frosty so I wonder if I will have to wait another 4-5.5 weeks. But then again I always give a 7 day grace period from switching over to 12/12 before I start counting down the days of flowering. So I could be at day 35 into flowering. 

Does anyone else give themselves some time before starting the countdown for flowering once switched over?


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 2, 2009)

uummm, lookin very tasty.  damn im jealous

SSH


----------



## Vegs (Apr 2, 2009)

I love your name SSH! What's not to love? I'll be doing a SSH grow in this very small space soon. Be on the look out for that.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 2, 2009)

Day 77 <> Flowering 34 or approx. 4.8 weeks into flowering

The ladies are starting to get frosty and delicious as you can see for the three pics below. Again, pardon for the blurry pics, this digital camera has a freakin' mind of its own. 

Looks I've been a bad daddy because the tips of all the leaves are showing signs of slight nute burn including the yellowing leaves. The good news is that the colas are starting to lean a bit telling me the buds are starting to firm up and fill out due to the liquid Kool Bloom (0-10-10). Light hues of purple/blue are starting to show up as the pistils are about to start turning a creamy mustard yellow to orange. 

I'm not sure if I can wait the full 9 weeks this go around. Once the trics are about to turn cloudy these babies are coming down! With all these yummy flavors to play with next I can't wait nor make up mind which one to do next. 

Who wants to weigh in one what flavor to do next? Pick one from the list below.

G13 Labs Thai Super Skunk
LR2
Super Silver Haze
KC Brains Mango
KC Brains Northern Lights Special
Mazar X Afghani


----------



## Vegs (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh I almost forgot! I think I may have a few nanners popping out from a few colas. Once they become more clear I'll snap a pic if I can. This happen the last BM grow and I am starting to wonder if it is stress from the Liquid Kool Bloom or just the BM genes.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 4, 2009)

Vegas

my vote is for my namesake SSH.  Mazar X Afghani is my next choice.  like i have a choice, hell ill drool over the pics either way.

:watchplant: 

SSH


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah I agree any will be okay- but I personally would like to see the G13 Labs Thai Super Skunk! I got some as freebies as do A LOT of other people- and I'm sure they would appreciate seeing it as well 

Your current grow is looking sweet-


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 4, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> Oh I almost forgot! I think I may have a few nanners popping out from a few colas. Once they become more clear I'll snap a pic if I can. This happen the last BM grow and I am starting to wonder if it is stress from the Liquid Kool Bloom or just the BM genes.



I hope it isn't the KoolBloom! I use it too and have never had a problem.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 4, 2009)

looking good bro sweet strains


----------



## Vegs (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I may have confused a few bright almost fluorescent hairs for male flowers; however, I am going to have to keep a close eye on those to ensure they are just that. 

GrowinGreen, look at the link on my second or third post at some purple pheno's that popped in my last Blue Mystic grow. I posted a few pics in another persons thread a while ago. There is a good pic of some male flowers on a cola which are easy to see because of the deep purple color.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 4, 2009)

NEWS FLASH!!!

I do indeed have nanners (male flowers) on all the ladies just like the original grow from beans straight from Nirvana. I was looking about earlier and the pistils changing to mustard yellow allow the male flowers to really stand out. See the picture below. 

Unfortunately I don't have editing software to circle the male flower but if you look carefully you'll see it on toward the top facing to the left. Actually the flash kind of highlights it a little bit.

Unless I can validate other folk growing Blue Mystic from Nirvana I'll assume it is me stressing out the ladies. Isn't that what we all want to with what we have to work with--maximized yield. =)


----------



## Newbud (Apr 5, 2009)

Tried to look but carn't see where it is.
Bad luck tho, dunno bout there seeds i'm a cloner from the start.
I wouldn't be to bothered tho cos that stuff still looks well potent lol.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 6, 2009)

i can clearly see that little bastage sap sucker, dang, i got nirvana seeds just chillin here right now, dang, blue mystic at that!


----------



## Vegs (Apr 6, 2009)

NB-If you look hard enough you will see that bugger!

JB-I am sure it's all my fault stressing the ladies. However, please let me know bro if yours grow nanners towards the end.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 6, 2009)

ive grown the Blue Mystic and havent had any hermies.  Im growing a blue mystic cross right now and none of those have hermied either.  it will still be some killer smoke.


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 7, 2009)

took the liberty to edit your pic, since i never seen a hermie. made a circle around what i think is the male flower. am i correct? bad luck, but it can still be good bud from what i've heard.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 7, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> took the liberty to edit your pic, since i never seen a hermie. made a circle around what i think is the male flower. am i correct? bad luck, but it can still be good bud from what i've heard.



good sport! i love a creative intellect, thats what i would have done, but i know what they look like he he, great, you found waldo!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 7, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> JB-I am sure it's all my fault stressing the ladies. However, please let me know bro if yours grow nanners towards the end.



I dont care if you stressed them somehow, nanners suck, im just mad that my blue mystic may be "tainted" by the same genetic defect, man dang.

Sensi Seeds, here i come!


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 7, 2009)

Keep picking them off, its too late in the game to turn back now... do a daily nanner picking, dont let them open up!!! Sucks man, pretty looking bud you got there....


----------



## Vegs (Apr 8, 2009)

I was under the impression this pollen could be used to make fem seeds. Am I wrong n that thinking? Not that I am going to apply that application this go around but it does have me thinking about another time.


----------



## spkyfsh420 (Apr 9, 2009)

Grow looks great! You should try the G13 thai super skunk as I have some of those but can't germ for ages! Really interested to see how long they take to fill out.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 10, 2009)

> took the liberty to edit your pic, since i never seen a hermie. made a circle around what i think is the male flower. am i correct? bad luck, but it can still be good bud from what i've heard.



BINGO Keb! Thanks for taking the time to edit the pic.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 10, 2009)

Here we are at 42 days into flower and they are looking sweet minus the yellowing leaves.

Sadly I will have to harvest at week 7 but I am starting to see signs of oranging of the hairs which is a good sign for me. It's a shame I could not take these into a full 9 weeks like I intended. I'll start using just water since I like to use the last week or two with no nutes. Someone told me it helps to draw out some of the chemical taste, per say. Can anyone elaborate on why its good to use straight water toward the end?

Enjoy the pics and thanks for sharing the feedback. I'll update at week 7.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 10, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> Here we are at 42 days into flower and they are looking sweet minus the yellowing leaves.
> 
> Sadly I will have to harvest at week 7 but I am starting to see signs of oranging of the hairs which is a good sign for me. It's a shame I could not take these into a full 9 weeks like I intended. I'll start using just water since I like to use the last week or two with no nutes. Someone told me it helps to draw out some of the chemical taste, per say. Can anyone elaborate on why its good to use straight water toward the end?
> 
> Enjoy the pics and thanks for sharing the feedback. I'll update at week 7.


 
Well, the flush theory is to flush out nutrients and chemicals (if you are using chemical fertilizers), but it looks like your plants are lacking nitrogen since the plant ate/consumed itself (i.e. its leaves) to feed the buds.  You should have increased fertilizers with good Nitrogen content to prevent Yellowing, and ensuring Lush Green Growth.

My WWs look so medium (dark scale) Lush, Healthy Green, especially in worm castings.  I don't expect to flush, since every day is a flush, grown organically, no man-made chemicals, just natural food for the plant.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 11, 2009)

other than the hermies, plants look good. And at seven weeks yellowing is hard to avoid, mine look pathetic by the time i flower.

Just like humans, plants will be a bit better off slightly underfed, especially towards the end of flowering. You want them to burn their reserves, as well as locked up nutrients, toxins, and so forth. I dont care what anyone tells you, this is true. your buds will be the last to go once all green leaves have been depleted. This most def is not a bad thing. And do not increase nitrogen just to green em up, the plant doesnt like that in flowering, its deceptive.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 11, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> other than the hermies, plants look good. And at seven weeks yellowing is hard to avoid, mine look pathetic by the time i flower.
> 
> Just like humans, plants will be a bit better off slightly underfed, especially towards the end of flowering. You want them to burn their reserves, as well as locked up nutrients, toxins, and so forth. I dont care what anyone tells you, this is true. your buds will be the last to go once all green leaves have been depleted. This most def is not a bad thing. And do not increase nitrogen just to green em up, the plant doesnt like that in flowering, its deceptive.


 
My plants are now 6 weeks, and no yellowing leaves.  If plants were in the wild would you say that green leaves are bad?  It sounds illogical what you are saying.  If deceptive, then please enlighten us with your opinion of what happens if leaves are kept Lush Green.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 11, 2009)

But then again we are comparing Organic to Hydro so that's a deal breaker for sure. We are not comparing apples to apples but I did get the point from both of you guys, which I thank you very much for it!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 12, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> My plants are now 6 weeks, and no yellowing leaves.  If plants were in the wild would you say that green leaves are bad?  It sounds illogical what you are saying.  If deceptive, then please enlighten us with your opinion of what happens if leaves are kept Lush Green.




( i actually just gave two of my plants in flowering a week n dosage, they werent even three weeks in and i had leaves at the bottom yellowing completely and falling off.)
Im not saying thats a bad thing per say, just that giving a high dose of N in flowering after being on a flowering nute reg. would most likely stress the plant. The bud production even seems to increase, esp during flushing when no nutes are given from what ive seen. Keep em that green all you want, but i would rather have my plants tasting their finest with nothing in their system but water and plant matter.

keepin your plants that green would assumably take longer before you could harvest??? Or affect the quality of the smoke???? i dont know.

What i do know is how the plant absorbs nutrients and those nutrients are even locked inside the plants. Plants have to excrete toxins like we do, it just makes sense not to keep em loaded down imo, and i know that i harvested a decent bit of bud last round with some pretty yellow looking plants.

As for plants in the wild, im sorry, but growing outdoors is great for cashcropping. And im sure the quality is there.

But, i think that an indoor, completely controlled environment is going to get me what im looking for. Too many variables to mess it all up.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 12, 2009)

I just found two hermies in my closet too Vegs.  I have two Blue Mystic crosses and two Firehydrants in my closet.  The Firehydrants hermied due to light schedule stress and the BM did not hermie.  I think Blue Mystic is a great strain and I highly recommend it.  

JBones I wouldnt be worried about Nirvana seeds being tainted.  Ive grown 7 or 8 of their strains and they were all the bomb.  Hermies happen sometimes and its usually the grower not the seeds.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 12, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> I was under the impression this pollen could be used to make fem seeds. Am I wrong n that thinking? Not that I am going to apply that application this go around but it does have me thinking about another time.



I've been told by many experts here that the pollen from a hermie and its seeds (if it produces any) will result in hermies or more chance of them occuring in the pollen/seeds used.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 12, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I've been told by many experts here that the pollen from a hermie and its seeds (if it produces any) will result in hermies or more chance of them occuring in the pollen/seeds used.



If this is the case, then one must question the quality of the breeder who allows to be distributed genes of hermied plants.  So far my DP WW has not hermied.  Good quality genes.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 12, 2009)

I appreciate the clarity on the hermie pollen. I heard it in loose conversation and wanted to make sure I heard that correctly...it sounded odd. I have no interest in producing fem seeds. When I do I will pour over the posts talking about it.

Thanks for the awesome feedback guys. As far as Nirvana products go I will be picking up Bubblegum and Hindu Kush in the near future. I am fairly confident it's the user (me) and not the breeder. =)


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 12, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> I appreciate the clarity on the hermie pollen. I heard it in loose conversation and wanted to make sure I heard that correctly...it sounded odd. I have no interest in producing fem seeds. When I do I will pour over the posts talking about it.
> 
> Thanks for the awesome feedback guys. As far as Nirvana products go I will be picking up Bubblegum and Hindu Kush in the near future. I am fairly confident it's the user (me) and not the breeder. =)


 
I recommend purchasing regular (not feminized) seeds, and just pull the unwanted males.  Feminized seeds have unnaturally (GMO) higher chances of becoming hermies.  Regular seeds do not have altered genetics in unnatural way.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 12, 2009)

> I recommend purchasing regular (not feminized) seeds, and just pull the unwanted males. Feminized seeds have unnaturally (GMO) higher chances of becoming hermies. Regular seeds do not have altered genetics in unnatural way.



Amen! I have no intentions of buying fem seeds anytime soon. It's a shame though because there are some really nice flavors that I can only find in that form. Lemon Skunk and Super Lemon Haze being two that immediately come to mind. I can't blame the breeders for wanting to keep their brand somewhat exclusive.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah, femmed seeds have hermie in their blood, stay away.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 15, 2009)

As much s I don't want to do it with total flowering time ranging from 46-53 days, the ladies meet their maker and were chopped today! Check out the pics.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Apr 15, 2009)

That is some very delicious looking bud you got there, grats on your harvest.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 15, 2009)

harvest pics or FAIL!


----------



## Vegs (Apr 18, 2009)

Those were the early harvest pics. However, once these nugs are cured I'll post a pic of the lovely colors and overall quality of the smoke. So far what I've sample is not to bad.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for all that weighed in on what variety would be interesting to grow next. Since Marky's Thai X Super Skunk just died it looks like I will be doing that after the LR2 grow.

It should be fun and a real challenge to fit those lanky sativas in this small space. I'll be topping, bending and LST'ing like a mickey fickey to make it happen.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's a pic of some of the dried colas. Keep in mind that they haven't cured yet so there is a little green here and there. This picture shows the two primary pheno's one will get when growing the Blue Mystic from Nirvana variety. 

The darker more purple looking bud has a almost cheesy smell with a heavy strong fruity smoke while the lighter bud offers a more herbaceous skunky smell and smoke. Once cured these badboys will be tasty treat. =)


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 22, 2009)

You did well my friend! Impressive.

I must thank you for posting the pic of the hermie. I found one later that day and would not have known what it was if you hadn't.

I only have good experiences with Nirvanas femed seeds. Grown 7 plantes from seed, pure powe plant. Some have been severely stressed, but not one has hermied. So Blue Mystic might just be a more sensitive strian. Hope they did a good job on them, cause I should get a 5-pac femed BM any day now!

Take care/
k


----------



## Vegs (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree... I am almost positive that it was me stressing out the plants and the variety may be a little sensitive. The next time I grow it I will be more careful about the flowering nutes to avoid nanners.

I don't mess with fem'd seeds....yet. If I had a clone room I may consider those because there are some really nice variety's that can only be obtained via fem'd seeds.


----------



## zipflip (May 10, 2009)

congrats oon the harvest man. looks tasty even green still.  update wit a smoke reportwhen cured n all..


----------



## Vegs (May 10, 2009)

You must have been  reading my mind because I was about to do that this weekend. 

It looks like I got about 4 ounces dried out of the 5 females. I bet if I would have let them go another week or so I would have been able to fatten these up wee bit.

I wouldn't say this is the best herb or my favorite but I am definitely not disappointed. There is a clear difference between the two phenos even after curing. One is more pungent herby smelling while the other is less stinky but more cheesy or musty smelling. Both get the job done rather well =)


----------



## Vegs (May 13, 2009)

I have some interesting news to share. When I was fiddling with the larger colas from the plants that started to show males flowers. At the very bottom of each cola on both sides at the base of the bottom set of flowers that start to make up the cola I noticed fully developed seeds, two per cola. 

I think I may have popped out all the seeds not thinking of snapping a picture before doing so. I wonder if these beans will end up becoming fem seeds when germed?!? Keep in mind that I did not pollinate any of the females so any seeds have to be a bi-product of those stressed out females. =)


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 13, 2009)

They will turn out to be hermies


----------

